# Bashing an entire industry...



## HMF (Dec 26, 2014)

A reminder- we respect the pedigree of each other's machines on The Hobby-Machinist. We do not slam them "just because".
There is another forum that does that. Anyone who cannot control their need to "rant" on offshore made equipment can go there.

People buy Asian equipment, and they make awesome stuff with it. 
That is what is available "new" these days for the most part.

R-E-S-P-E-C-T  others' equipment, please...


----------



## Bill C. (Dec 26, 2014)

Nels said:


> A reminder- we respect the pedigree of each other's machines on The Hobby-Machinist. We do not slam them "just because".
> There is another forum that does that. Anyone who cannot control their need to "rant" on offshore made equipment can go there.
> 
> People buy Asian equipment, and they make awesome stuff with it.
> ...



Some of the shops I worked in had good machines for different Countries, milling machines, surface grinders and etc.


----------



## ELHEAD (Dec 26, 2014)

Nels said:


> A reminder- we respect the pedigree of each other's machines on The Hobby-Machinist. We do not slam them "just because".
> There is another forum that does that. Anyone who cannot control their need to "rant" on offshore made equipment can go there.
> 
> People buy Asian equipment, and they make awesome stuff with it.
> ...




Thanks for the clarification NELS. Not every one has a shop full of American tool. We buy what we can afford on the budget we have. Do most of us wish for higher quality, newer, yes and maybe even U S made machine tools, but most of us work with what we can afford.


----------



## chuckorlando (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm a huge fan of old iron. Bigger the better. Fact remains that if it were not for lower end tools, from screw drivers to lathes, many of us would have no tools at all. Unless your buying it for me, dont concern your self with the quality of what I own. If your asking my opinion on machines yet to come, well buy as much as you can afford, Old iron or import. Just big as you can stand


----------



## jim18655 (Dec 26, 2014)

Honestly, if it wasn't for the lower priced import tools how many of us would even have a shop? I could justify the $2000 I spent on machines -excluding accessories- but not $10,000 just to say they're all American made. It's easier to go to a store and buy what you need than to spend a year searching for used equipment you can afford and close enough to move. 
It isn't the tools that makes a craftsman, it's the person using them.


----------



## HMF (Dec 27, 2014)

If I had to do it again, I'd buy a P-M from Matt. I still might. Four years later, and my SB H-10 is still in pieces and I haven't made any chips. 

If I had an Asian unit, I'd be up and running. I see the projects people make with mini lathes. They're awesome. Who's the fool? I am. 

Sure, US steel is better, harder. US finish may be nicer. so what. 

This forum is to teach and promote machining. That means providing a venue for owners of mini machines made in Asia. Not one insult should appear here to those owners.
As others have said, without those machines, few of us could afford the hobby.


----------



## silence dogood (Dec 27, 2014)

My late father-in-law was a machinist.  One day he took me downstairs to show me a metal lathe that he made when he was a teenager during the Depression.  It was made out of wood!  After WWII he was able to acquire a 10" Sheldon.  My son has just recently restored it to it's original glory.  I have my father-in-law's Unimat SL.  Later on, I bought a Levin and a Lathemaster 8x14.  Yes, these lathes are small and made in three different countries, but I would not give up these tools for any reason nor would my son his.  Mark


----------



## chuckorlando (Dec 27, 2014)

I dont think American is better so to speak. At least thats not really a fair math equation most times. 

You tend to get more machine when buying used. Most big used machines under 3k are simply old iron.

Now to compare a 3k clausing to any new 3k import aint apples and apples. A fair comparison is to take the price of a new clausing at todays prices, then compare to a import of the same range.

So you buy a 1000 dollar 9x20 brand new. How much lathe wold you be able to buy for a 1000 bucks if it was new US iron? 

I'll tell you how much... You'll get 2 bearings and a spindle if your lucky. I mean please, someone point me in the direction of a US lathe that cost around the same as a 1340 and yet is 1000x better made.

Run along, I'll wait





Nels said:


> If I had to do it again, I'd buy a P-M from Matt. I still might. Four years later, and my SB H-10 is still in pieces and I haven't made any chips.
> 
> If I had an Asian unit, I'd be up and running. I see the projects people make with mini lathes. They're awesome. Who's the fool? I am.
> 
> ...


----------



## JPigg55 (Dec 27, 2014)

I don't bash any machines. Everyones budget and desires are different.
What I will bash is the (IMHO) attitude of big business. "Produce it to fail".
I think people gravitate to older machines (be it metal working, wood working, automobiles, what-ever) because they were made by craftsmen, made to last, and of the best possible quality. From my point of view, this is the biggest loss in this country. Pride in what you do.
Don't get me wrong, there are still craftsmen out there, but they seem to reside in small niche markets or independent businesses. The economy often prices these products/producers out of the market for most.
One would think with all the advances in technology that quality would be even better than it used to be, but it's not as profitable to make things that last for 100+ years.


----------



## Eddyde (Dec 27, 2014)

I have a 9" South Bend Lathe, it's a beautiful piece of vintage machinery. It has served me well, produced many a fine part and I have taken great care of it over the past 30 years. However, it has plenty of "issues". I would love a new quality Asian machine and will likely purchase one, after the mill...


----------



## HMF (Dec 27, 2014)

I think the point has been made.  It's time to close this off,  hopefully not to have to be repeated. Thanks to all.


----------

